# Stuff floating in tank



## stormryder73 (Dec 12, 2014)

I have 2 questions.....I have a betta in a 5 gallon tank. Recently the tank developed a brown algae problem, so I got a golden snail to help clean it up. The past couple days I have noticed that in the water are tiny white particles like dust floating around all throughout the water. I put in a new filter a couple weeks ago and did a 50% water change yesterday but there is still this stuff in the water.....is there anything I can do to help with the algae other than just wiping the sides down with a sponge, and any clue on what the particles in the water might be??? Thanks for any help!:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

Algae growth is almost always triggered by light. So you need to do what you can to keep the light at a minimum. If you have a tank light, try using a light timer. Don't leave tank lights on for more then 7-8 hrs a day. Sunlight and room lighting are another thing to look at. Is your tank by a window? Lots of light there. Room lighting??? Anyway, the white flecks sound like your tank cycle got disturbed. Read this:


Thanks to: Fishlore; haedra 



It definitely sounds like your cycle got disturbed, not only because of the cloudy water but also because of the behavior of your fish. In order to see though exactly how bad it is you are going to need a good liquid test kit of your own, such as API freshwater master test kit. 

The cloudy water might be a bacterial bloom, and if the water clarifier did nothing to help it that is probably what it is. Such a product only works for particulate matter; it won't help if the cause is an overabundance of bacteria in your water column.

Definitely continue the water changes, but I strongly recommend getting the kit as soon as you can so you can see exactly how high the results are, and so you can do the proper schedule of water changes in order to keep your fish safe.


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

I have the "white dust" in one of my betta tanks that had a brown algae issue. It is insuforia and detritus worms feeding off the food supply provided by the algae. I worried about it at first but my betta likes to eat the worms and I use the insuforia to feed my fry. 
To get rid of it you get rid of their food. Only have the lights on 4 hours a day, replace the filter, and only feed your betta a very small amount once a day.


----------



## stormryder73 (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh wow! Thank you!


----------



## stormryder73 (Dec 12, 2014)

I had fed the snail some blanched zucchini and the white stuff appeared a few days later! I had put some in my larger tank also and just noticed the same thing just not as bad! No more zucchini! I guess eventually it will go away?


----------



## stormryder73 (Dec 12, 2014)

And thanks brads! I had moved the tank near a window and then the algae started! Will cover the back with some construction paper or something and limit the light to try to get it to die down! My water parameters are good also!


----------

